# Shops Open!!!



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)

OK guys I finally have machinery!
A month ago I had nothing more at home than wrenches and hammers. Now I have got a small shop started. The shop I work run for a day job is mostly CNC. I hired a manual machinist two years ago to help with the small quantity parts. Well this was intended to be short term but became very beneficial. Now the time is come for him to move on (he's been machining for forty years) and plans on just going where the wind blows him. 
So what I have managed to do thanks to help from the shop owners and my manual buddy is acquire his tooling and machines he had at home and his work load from the shop. I think all of us have the goal of making our hobby pay for itself so hopefully this will be my opportunity. I have been dreaming of owning machinery since I was about 16 years old so I'm giddy as hell right now. 
The machinery I got was a small Bridgeport and a 12x36 import lathe. I also revived tons of tooling including sine plate, spindexer, vises, v-blocks, tons of inspection equipment and cutting tools. So I have no reason to start making engines! ;D I have to say that if my buddy manages to ever read this I appreciate all the help getting started.
Now time for some pics. A few months ago you couldn't see my garage floor. 

Tim


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)

Fixturing pics.


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## cfellows (Jun 1, 2008)

How did you sneak all that past the Chief Financial Officer??? :big:


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 1, 2008)

Looking good Tim!

Wish I had that kind of room (and tools) right now! I am jealous :bow:

Eric


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)

Material












Parts to do.




More parts to do.




Ran into a problem with the new power feed!




Shafts always too long. :big:
Tim


----------



## Cedge (Jun 1, 2008)

Tim
Guys, you almost have to wear sunglasses around Tim right now. His smile port is stuck in wide open bright light mode. From waiting in frustration for his lathe to arrive, to being literally hit with a full blown blizzard of machines and tooling, it's really been fun to see his dream suddenly come true. With the deal he's gotten on his tooling, his could easily be the mother of all tool gloats. He's just too modest for his own good....LOL 

I can't tell you just how much I've enjoyed seeing this all come together for you. I'm just worried you're going to get so busy that you can't knock out a few fun projects too. I'd hate to have to come over and build your engines while you work on real world stuff....LOL

Congrats
Steve


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> How did you sneak all that past the Chief Financial Officer??? :big:



She is very understanding and knew my dream from the get go. There is no way I could of gotten this stuff for what I did. She is a woman so she knows a deal. I also have to point out that she painted the mill for me. I think I'll keep her 
Tim

I also got some silver solder on the deal.




The flux is dried up. How do I revive it?


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 1, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> I'm just worried you're going to get so busy that you can't knock out a few fun projects too. I'd hate to have to come over and build your engines while you work on real world stuff....LOL
> 
> Congrats
> Steve



I may have to take you up on that one. The one thing I need and can't just get is the artistic talent that you and many other members here have. I do have family help for the money jobs that need to be done, but I'll do every thing I can to build some engines in the future. 
I have plans comin out both ends from the model engine builder magazines I recieved. 
Tim


----------



## te_gui (Jun 1, 2008)

If its the same stuff I use, Petersens Paste Flux, a couple drops of water and some mixing with a small acid brush will put it back in shape.

Brian


----------



## shred (Jun 2, 2008)

..drool...

seriously nice setup there


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim,

Real nice setup, and so much room.

One down side though, I can see an item that should be nowhere near a workshop.
The lawnmower, when looked at, doesn't give happy machining thoughts. Unless it is there purely for salvage and recycle. If it isn't, then get rid or cover it up. No bad thoughts should be in your new little empire.

Hope to see some nice bits and pieces come out of it.

Enjoy

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow instant shop very nice!!!!!


----------



## ksouers (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats, Tim! That is just way too cool!!

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 2, 2008)

wow ...............nice shop!!!! 
with that much space you can build little tiny models or great big ones..............i for one am very jealous :

best of luck with your new shop 

chuck

p.s let the wife know she did a nice job painting your mill ;D


----------



## tmuir (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice set up and a seriously nice selection of tools.
I'm not een sure I know what they all do which shows how much I still have to learn.
You've got to be please in going from nothing to that in a month or so. ;D


----------



## wareagle (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim, it looks like you watered the proverbial 'seed' very well. You have a great shop there, and as the others have said, I hope that you get time to 'enjoy' the stuff rather than to _pay for it_.

I also do the occasional paying job in my shop, but try to keep it to a minimum. Fact is, I have one ongoing project out there right now that I would love to wrap up and get gone, but it is a build/design/re-build/re-design/re-re-build/re-re-design/re-re-re-build project and we are probably at the half way point. Problem is it gets in the way of the _important _ stuff! 

But back to your shop, the tooling you obtained should carry you for a long time! All I can say is that there is some envy on my side of the 'net. Enjoy your new shop!!! Sounds like it has been a long time coming.

Oh yeah, and the CFO is definately a keeper!!


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey I like that, all serious stuff there...You need a surface grinder now ..Dont think you're finished buying, theres no end, ever.
.
 lots of folks will show up who want lots of work done for little or no money..Learning to say no when folks show up wanting 'little things' done is essential.. I still get stuck on occasion doing somebody elses work..
.
 I cant believe you got your wife to paint one of your machines. That could NEVER happen at my place.


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 2, 2008)

Alphawolf45  said:
			
		

> Hey I like that, all serious stuff there...You need a surface grinder now .Don't think you're finished buying, theres no end, ever.


The same guy actually has a surface grinder cheap. Not sure of the shape it is in but when he gets it unpacked I'll check it out. And you're right, You never have everything you need. A set of 5C collets and a drill press are on my list too.



			
				wareagle  said:
			
		

> it is a build/design/re-build/re-design/re-re-build/re-re-design/re-re-re-build project and we are probably at the half way point.



 :big: Don't you love those jobs. I'll suppress all engineer jokes 

Thanks guys for all the congrats.

Tim


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim  .............. serious result mate ......... well done ;D

Just take a little time, sit back and appreciate the moment .......... and ...... enjoy 8)

We all hate you btw ............. ;D  ;D .............. OK ......... no we don't really  ........... I think I can see the glow on your face from here ;D

Dave


----------



## doubleboost (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice
Good luck


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you sure the guy gave it up willingly? Or did you do one of those "made an offer he couldn't refuse"
things 
  ...lew...


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 3, 2008)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> Are you sure the guy gave it up willingly? Or did you do one of those "made an offer he couldn't refuse"
> things
> ...lew...



I can't afford to make offers that can't be refused  I was just another case of the old fart helping out the young sh!?. :big: :big: He was able to get rid of most of it in one lot rather than trying to sell it piece by piece. He wants to be able to hit the road at any time if he had to.
Tim


----------



## robert1352 (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, I would love to have a shop like that :bow:


----------



## lugnut (Jul 19, 2008)

Tim, great looking shop.. I envy all the space and fancy new equipment you have. As for the too long shaft, I just read a post on HMEM about a guy with a new shop full of great tools that could fix that TOO LONG SHAFT!
Enjoy that shop
Mel


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Mel,
Could you send me a link? I have rigged it for now but would like to have a more proper fix.
Well guys it has been 2 months now. I have managed to make very little for the hobby. So far all I can think of is the ball turner and a cylinder for the webster 4cycle. Everything else has been customer parts. And I have come to the conclusion that you can never have enough machinery or time  I may be looking for another Bport in the future.
Tim
Also, I wish I had worked on the organization a little more before I moved the machinery in. This was realized after seeing Randolph Bulgin's shop.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 30, 2008)

;D here is the link
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2132.0

 ;D Mel


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 30, 2008)

Mel??? He may have some tooling but he's not to quick ta getting round tuit. 8)
Tim


----------

